# What do ya'll think of this buckling.



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Since this is my first year having kids, I said that I wouldn't keep any bucklings intact. Well, I ended up with 2 bucklings and there is just something about this one that I like. I don't even know what it is exactly, but I'm going to keep him a buck and see what he looks like as he grows. This may not be the best pic, but I was wondering what ya'll think? 
He's 7 weeks old in the picture.



Also, I got a new herdsire and I was wondering if I could get an opinion on him. He's 3 months old. Excuse the horrible, hack job haircut...he wasn't a fan of the clippers.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not good at conformation and the new herdsire is standing cramped with his hind feet wedged underneath him, but personally love your little guy! Of the two I am more drawn to him as opposed to the second one. 
:shrug:


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

You're right...that isn't the best pose for judging lol. I need to get someone to help me and take good pictures of everyone in the herd.


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

So he's a Nigerian dwarf?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You're right, the first one really hits me as beautiful ... is his momma's udder correct? He looks like one I would have considered keeping intact.

Second boy looks a bit short-bodied, but it's hard to tell :laugh: Angulation looks good. Back may be a bit steep.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I third this opinion.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mom's udder is OK..but I'm not good at telling. This is the only picture I have of it. This is with an overnight fill at about 2 weeks fresh. It's hard to see anything because she's not shaved and she's black.



I'm glad I'm not the only one that see's how pretty he is. He has just struck me as nice from just days old. 
Here are a few more pics. The first one was also taken today and he is standing with his littermate brother who is not as nice as him IMO and will be sold as an unregistered buck or wether. 
In the second one he is about 3 or 4 weeks I believe and in the 3rd one he is 2 or 3 days old. 




And it's funny that you mention that the 2nd buckling seems short bodied because I thought the same thing. I shaved him to get a better look at his body. He is crunched up in that pic though. I'll have to get one of him stretched out better. He seems deep to me, but I wish he had a better brisket. These are my completely under-educated opinions though.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I think both have a steep rump... with his mama's udder I probably wouldn't keep him intact. He would probably look better shaved down so I guess keep him intact and wait and see. His dam's udder has small teats and a small capacity IMO... but I would wait and see how they all fill out.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have to agree about momma's udder ... it's a nice udder, has a good medial, but it needs more capacity and better attachments. Not a buck udder, IMO.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I probably wouldn't be breeding him to anyone anyway since I own his sire and just got his sire's dam (who has beautiful bloodlines, but I don't have a picture of her udder and I don't think she was shown). The gold buckling was given to me with her (but is not her son) and I took him because of his moonspots and because the breeder was going to keep him as a herdsire, but she had to sell her whole herd because she's moving. I just like that the chamois buckling is so masculine looking. His mom has been nursing triplets so I really haven't had a chance to see her udder full other than the one pic and, like I said she was only 2 weeks fresh at that point and a FF. Who knows. I have time to decide.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is his paternal grand dams 2nd freshener udder at 2 days fresh. Like I said I know very little about judging udders.


The goat in the picture is Old Mountain Farm Aven who is the daughter of Stag and Flower Power.

This is the first freshener udder of the dam of the second buckling. She is 4 days fresh in the picture. 


The second bucklings paternal grand dam is the daughter of Bewitched who was a 2012 top ten milking Nigerian...kinda far removed I know....


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

2nd pic `udder is NICE, love the teats on that girlie. From what I can tell, her teats could move a teensy more to the center but otherwise I would really really like to her her genetics in my herd. 

1st pic udder is really small in capacity and those teats would be little beasts to try and milk. Honestly I really don't see much that I like about tha girl besides her attatchments. 

Those are just my opinions.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks OBTG. I appreciate your opinions. I won't learn what to look for if I don't get the opinions of those more experienced than I. I'm surprised about Avens udder (the first one) since her dam, grand dam, and great grand dam are all ARMCH with milking stars. I guess it's not always that simple.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

You're welcome. Those are just MY opinions specifically though, so don't count completely on me.  I may be wrong. That's just what I see.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok I'm going to try this... I am not a dairy person by any means so correct me if I'm wrong

1- needs more capacity and more centered teats. 

2- nice but the top, rear part could be attached higher. 

How'd I do? Haha this is so different from my meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree on it not being a buck quality udder.. It looks like She lacks in attachment and capacity.. Her teats could use better placement as well (Though not to bad  ) I would have to see a better pic to tell better.. I personally wouldn't keep a buckling out of a FF.. I would from a SF if her FF udder was nice, and her second fresh wowed me and she could really milk!  

Nice job Dani :thumbup:


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Not to beat a dead horse lol, but here are a couple of updated pictures of the chamoise buckling's dam's udder. This is at 8 weeks fresh. I don't think it's completely full because while I pulled the buck kids yesterday, she still has her doe kid with her. I haven't ever seen the doe kid nurse off of her though, she always nurses off the other doe. Anyway...her teats are larger here than they were in the pic at 2 weeks fresh.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, what a difference! I thought the other picture was her filled. This is a much nicer udder than I originally thought ... Nice teats, looks like good attachment.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks. The first picture was 2 weeks fresh. I had seperated the kids overnight and snapped the picture in the morning before I let them back in with her. These pics were after I had removed 2 of her 3 kids (I put the bucklings in the buck pen because they're acting too bucky for my liking and they're 8 weeks old now). I noticed that her udder looked much larger than normal without the bucklings nursing so I thought I'd snap some pics and post for an opinion. It does look much better than it did in the 2 week picture.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to agree, it looks much nicer. 
And this isn't totally filled?


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's totally filled. It didn't feel hard. She had triplets 8 weeks ago and the doeling started nursing off my other doe when she freshened 6 days later. I never saw the doeling nurse off this dam. I removed the 2 bucklings yesterday because they are 8 weeks now and acting bucky towards my adult does, so I didn't want to take the chance. Her doeling is still in with her, and though I've not seen her nurse off her dam, it's a possibilty that she has. The udder is much fuller that it was whent he bucklings were nurseing off of her though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If her udder wasn't tight then not 100% full. I bet that little doe is grabbing sips here an there  
It does look much nicer now though. 

I would take any kid/s that could be nursing off her away over night (about a 10/12 hour fill) and then see what it looks like then


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll seperate them tonight and see what it looks like in the morning.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup: looking forward to seeing it 

What's this girls breeding?


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Her background is mostly Rosasharn on her father's side. Her mothers side has Pride of Texas, Lost Valley, Goodwood. Here's a link to her adgagentics page. 
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001581786


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Reading through the pages, I was going to advise waiting for her to come along a little before making a decision- and look she has nice teats now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Some real nice animals there! I would be excited to see her second and third fresh udder!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok...here's another pic of her rear udder that I took this morning. Thankfully, this time I was able to get one without shadows. It is tight now, so I believe this is full.


----------

